# Macro split



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

Im currently cutting and am due to reach my target for the summer months. And soon I am going to do a clean bulk. im currently able to cut on a 40/40/20 split with 3500 calories. What would you recommend for me to do a clean bulk?


----------



## juuced (Mar 24, 2014)

wow you can cut on 3500 calories?  you must be huge and do burn alot with cardio?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 24, 2014)

In Russia macros count you. But what are your current stats?


----------



## shenky (Mar 24, 2014)

october110 said:


> Im currently cutting and am due to reach my target for the summer months. And soon I am going to do a clean bulk. im currently able to cut on a 40/40/20 split with 3500 calories. What would you recommend for me to do a clean bulk?



As losie pointed out, we would need to know your stats before anyone can answer that question in detail, but regardless I'd recommend you simply eat 600 cals over maintenance, more than that if you're on cycle, with high carbs, high protein and moderate fats. Works for me.


----------



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

Iv lost 6 lb in two weeks dropping 500calories a day. Do about 3 seshions of 20min steady state cardio a week atm. 
Im 21, currently 12st 4lb. No idea of bf, just look in the mirror and see how good everything is.
Bench-115kg
Cant squat or dead heavy due to bad lower back. What other stats do you need?


----------



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

And iv never cycled. Just protein etc


----------



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh and 5ft 10


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 24, 2014)

If you want to clean bulk you need to eat more protein. Going Naturally it's the only way I had success with. Not easy thow. I would also turn into a fat pig doing 3500 cals lol


----------



## shenky (Mar 24, 2014)

october110 said:


> Iv lost 6 lb in two weeks dropping 500calories a day. Do about 3 seshions of 20min steady state cardio a week atm.
> Im 21, currently 12st 4lb. No idea of bf, just look in the mirror and see how good everything is.
> Bench-115kg
> Cant squat or dead heavy due to bad lower back. What other stats do you need?



I think you're on the right track, but dropping 500 calories _everyday_ is a bit extreme..
\\
 Everyone's body is very different and will respond to different things.  If I was in your shoes, I'd increase cardio to either daily or close to it; it just makes cutting so much easier on the mind IMO because you can eat more and still lose. Also, I've never felt "overtrained" from doing cardio daily. 

Check on the scale and evaluate appearance every week and adjust calories accordingly, but by _the week_, rather than the day. You won't lose anything significant in an afternoon, so it's impossible to determine if you should cut more or add more. Both cutting and bulking is a lot of hit and miss until you find that sweet spot, but again, adjusting daily is extreme.

Your bulk will really depend on where you're at weight wise and LBM wise after you're done cutting.


----------



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok thank you. Il do a bit of trial and error with it. all ive done is drop carbs so il gradully increase them fortnightly by 50. Or do you think that will be too much?


----------



## shenky (Mar 24, 2014)

october110 said:


> Ok thank you. Il do a bit of trial and error with it. all ive done is drop carbs so il gradully increase them fortnightly by 50. Or do you think that will be too much?



I think your fear of carbohydrates is purely media hype driven. Eat your carbs, unless you're looking at doing the ketosis diet, which is a thing, if that's what you want to do .


----------



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

shenky said:


> I think your fear of carbohydrates is purely media hype driven. Eat your carbs, unless you're looking at doing the ketosis diet, which is a thing, if that's what you want to do .



No not at all buddy. Im currently eating 350 a day and cutting


----------



## shenky (Mar 24, 2014)

october110 said:


> No not at all buddy. Im currently eating 350 a day and cutting



that sounds alright. Ultimately what matters is calories in vs. calories out. I wouldn't stress over macro ratios too much at this point.


----------



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

shenky said:


> that sounds alright. Ultimately what matters is calories in vs. calories out. I wouldn't stress over macro ratios too much at this point.



So for a clean bulk, how many calories would you recommend too add?


----------



## shenky (Mar 24, 2014)

october110 said:


> So for a clean bulk, how many calories would you recommend too add?



It depends on your stats when   you stop cutting. If you want to play on the safe side, you can add 500 calories per week, and adjust calories according to the scale. On a natty bulk, I like to see .5-1 pounds per week. Anymore than that, I'm probably eating too much, but again, you'll have to play around a little bit and take water weight and all that into consideration.


----------



## october110 (Mar 24, 2014)

shenky said:


> It depends on your stats when   you stop cutting. If you want to play on the safe side, you can add 500 calories per week, and adjust calories according to the scale. On a natty bulk, I like to see .5-1 pounds per week. Anymore than that, I'm probably eating too much, but again, you'll have to play around a little bit and take water weight and all that into consideration.



I see, so if I done it all correctly and found my near perfect calorie rise. I could gain say 20lb of weight in 6months. How much of that would probably be fat given your previous experiences??


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 24, 2014)

Damn 3500 calories.... On a cut must be nice.


----------

